# Submersible pump to move water upstairs



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been checking the forums and doing searches on what people use to do water changes from a basement area up to a DT, but can't find a lot of information. I have measured the true head and it is around 16' but the run would be more like 30'. I have found the mag 18 and 24 seem to have the correct head, however am wondering what other people are using? Plus these aren't cheap pumps just to do water changes.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've used a little giant pond pump with a 50' python but only went up half a floor. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

My head is a little bit less and I'm planning on using a Mag 12 pump ... cheaper than all of the alternatives I looked into.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If it's for waterchanges you could look into The LitreMeter 3. It will easily push/pull that distance. 
You can set up an automatic daily waterchange system

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2113252


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

"Funny" you mention the litre meter as I started looking at the apex DOS system since a daily change would be even better and I assume more stable.

I haven't decided which I would prefer but have read your post.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

not sure if the DOS has the same power as the LM3 though. Roughly the same price. I have the LM and it's fantastic!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not exactly sure what you have here. Is the tank your draining in the basement?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

DT is upstairs. RO units are downstairs in the basement. I take 5g buckets and keep the water mixing upstairs in the laundry room, which is in the way for all of us. The goal was to keep all water mixing downstairs and then pump it up to the DT once I have removed 5gallons. However, I have been travelling more than usual, so I can't keep up with my weekly changes and this has had a negative effect. Originally, if I created a mixing station that would allow my kids to help out, then my tank wouldn't suffer - but they can't lug water upstairs.

So with Fesso's suggestion I could automate the water changes to happen throughout the week  bare in mind I don't have a large tank.


----------

